# Pygmy Angel for a 14 gallon?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

possible?

and any recommendations that is coral safe/very hardy?

thanks!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Great list to reference for nano-tanks:
lgreen's Ultimate Guide To Nano Fish - Beginners Discussion - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

absolutly no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no angels in a 14 lol


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> absolutly no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no angels in a 14 lol


hahha, nice try Mike. Its time to upgrade the tank and pass me that 14G .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I will have to disagree with Scott here and say that a Cherub angel (dwarf-dwarf) is ideal for this size or any larger size system. Its the size of a small damsel or clownfish, colourful (blue with bright yellow face) and reef safe. Have had Cherubs for years. Never a problem.

Anthony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

dam forgot about cherub !!!!!!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I will have to disagree with Scott here and say that a Cherub angel (dwarf-dwarf) is ideal for this size or any larger size system. Its the size of a small damsel or clownfish, colourful (blue with bright yellow face) and reef safe. Have had Cherubs for years. Never a problem.
> 
> Anthony


Anthony where can I get one from and what was your experience with them? Easy to keep?

On another note. Something weird is happening in my 14 gallon tank. I have lost a peppermint shrimp and my fire fish within the last few weeks. Just gone missing!!! The fire fish disappeared overnight. I was feeding him last night and he seemed to have vanished. All I have is a pair of clownfish left. Stock consists of the clowns, blue leg hermits, turbo snails and corals. No idea whats going on... Everyone has been fine for 5 months!

Also, no chance of escape since everything is well covered. Even the filter chamber.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Look into the tank at night and see if there is a giant fireworm or something nasty living inside the live rock.

J&L often has these in stock or can bring one in for you. I've found them hardy, active and super cute. Not too pricey either. Great fish for big or small tank.

They are often likened to little dogs with big dog attitudes. These are tiny (usually 1.5-2" adult size) angels with big fish attitude. They aren't bullies (too small) but they don't allow other fish to push them around either.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see anything! lol. 

What can I do now? I guess I should see what's causing my livestock to disappear before I add the angel? 

Suggestion would be appreciated! Pair of clowns, blue leg hermits and my trochus snails are still in there lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Probly a mantis shrimp


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

So what can I do? If I add the angel, will this "thing" eat it as well? Or is it because the fire fish likes to hide in the rocks so it was easy prey? Thanks for the tips.

My 14 gallon is like the episode of lost. instead of people, livestock keeps going missing and I have no idea what is it. lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

well i would pull it apart and dip alll the live rock and coral with coral revive to rid your self of unwanted pests fire worms mantis shrimp the works 

you can also set a trap look in the tank at night put some bait on a rock in the front of the tank and wach what comes to it to figure out what you have 


personaly i think a cherub angel will beet the crap out of your fish in that small a tank i have one had one befor and it kiled my blue tang 2 times biger then it


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll have to google how to set a "trap". Don't have the time to pull everything apart... If i do that I might as well upgrade this tank so its mutually beneficial! 

I think I will try the angel. Been reading more so good reviews than not. Hope my clowns will be ok lol.


----------

